# I think I found a folding knife for preppers.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Over the last three or four months I've bee perusing catalog looking for a folding knife I can just jam in my jeans. There was always something amiss; either the grips were too flimsy (or ugly) or the blade steal was just not going to hold up.

By dumb luck (and this is no kidding), I went to the A.G. Russell website and simply clicked on their latest disappointments. I couldn't believe my eyes, it was like I invented this knife last night and now it was mainstream!

This folder is called the "CRKT Lanny." Some magazines call it the "Mah Lanny." This knife is just big enough to do hard jobs and also small enough to drop silently into your BOB. Even the first third of the blade's point appeared thicker, and I'm guessing the factory sacrificed beauty for strength.

As for the grip, the metal handle looks like it has been shot until the cutler ran out of BBs. I'm hoping that grip finish adheres to the gloves we Wisconsinites need for winter.

BTW, I also saw how the video guy opened this folder. There is just a small tab near the pivot, and with a gentle nudge the blade flies open. I never liked "assisted opening," but for a working knife this just might be what we need.

My Lanny will be here in a week. Pictures will follow.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

For those who are holding their breath - exhale.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, yeah, Buckman. But mine has a polished edge and my wife stole it from me!

But let's be honest, for a very sharp little knife it sure has a lot of class!


----------

